# Welchen Steuersatz für Spider FRO?



## craysor (1. September 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
ich habe mich jetzt für den Spider FRO entschieden und weiß nicht welchen Steuersatz ich brauche. Gleiches gilt für den Umwerfer, die Antwort von Intense steht noch aus. Weiß das hier jemand?


----------



## jeydee (4. September 2011)

Steuersatz: 41,8 - 45/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (5. September 2011)

das hatte ich vermutet. vielen dank!


----------

